# One stupid q.



## Titania (Sep 16, 2006)

I was wondering about one thing, it may be stupid but is just a thought. If some case of IBS is caused only by anxiety and depression, can it be cured if the depression and anxiety are treated? I know that IBS is not supossed to be all "in your head", but still, are there some cases that can be only "in ones head"?


----------



## patience2 (Sep 26, 2006)

No one knows *yet*. And the underlying cause of IBS may never be known. What is known is that the two co-occur. There is a relationship there.So, obviously if you have depression/anxiety and IBS, treating one may automatically alleviate some of the other. This, of course, probably doesn't apply to people diagnosed with clinical depression, or certain types of anxiety.Its important to know that these terms are applied generically with IBS. Meaning that you have depressive symptoms, or anxious symptoms, but not that you necessarily have a DSM diagnosed condition.But again, I'm confident in saying that treating one will most likely have an impact on the other. This is how it is in general when medical or psychiatric disorders are treated.


----------

